# Look 595 Origin build (wheel selection)



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

Would like some thoughts on wheels for my new build. I am building up a 2010 Origin (Black/White). I am not a racer; weight is about 187lbs and do fast club rides. I am going with aluminum clinchers and am considering the Fulcrum Zero (not 2 way) and the other is a more aero rim which is the Easton Aero clincher. Price point is a bit different with the Fulcrum being more $$. Fulcrum comes with ceramic bearings and it appears as if the Easton does not but can be upgraded (which would in turn narrow the price difference). 

I have read good things here and in reviews about the Fulcrums.Both sets of wheels have a deeper rim profile on the rear with the Easton being a couple of mm deeper back and front than the Fulcrums. Claimed weight on the Fulcrum is 1435g and the easton is 1545g.

I would appreciate any comments/thoughts regarding bulid quality on each; aesthetic appeal with this frame, etc. Both have two yr warranty. 

Thanks and if I can answer any questions that would help me to decide, I will. I have not seriously considered carbon because I 1) do not race and price gets pretty high 2) only intend to have one wheelset and perhaps carbon is not the best choice for an everyday wheel


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Geez. There are literally dozens of great wheels to choose among. 

Hed, Spinergy (both of which make some really nice alloy clinchers, even though they are known for their carbon wheels), Easton, Mavic, Rolf Prima, Shimano, Rol, DT Swiss, . Yada, yada. 

In addition to the limits you've already set, I'd recommend nothing too aero for general purpose riding, too. And, I wouldn't get too radical on weight, either, seeing how you plan to only have one set of wheels for now. If you ever decide you want an ultralight wheel for some purpose, that would best be a second set. I also wouldn't consider lack of ceramic bearings any kind of deal breaker. Most can be upgraded pretty easily, if you wish. 

Some carbon wheels are great, but for your purposes I think you are right. They would be overkill. If you were riding an aluminum frame it might make more sense to go with a carbon wheels, to soak up some of the road vibrations. But, the 595's carbon frame will be pretty comfortable with alloy wheels. 

On the Black & White 595, I think mostly black wheels would look good. There are some red accents on your frame, too, so if the wheels had some red accents that would look nice, I think. 

Frankly I'm a little tired of black wheels... Just bought a set of Mavic Elite in silver to see how I like them on my daily rider bike (which is predominently black with silver Look logos and a few red accents here and there). I'm also changing the wheels because the lightweights I'm using now... much as I like them... might be a little fragile. They are said to be fairly "bulletproof" (Rofl Prima Elan, around 1300g)... But that doesn't stop me from worrying each time there is a bump in the road. Of course, I'll certainly keep them for those long, steep climbs. 

I've got a couple sets of more aero wheels, too, taller cross section and spokes... In aluminum, they can be a bit coarse feeling, especially with bladed spokes. With this type wheel, I think carbon makes more sense.

OTOH, some bikes just look "right" with black wheels. I'm gradually building up a 2009 586 Pro Team, which is black and white with gold accents. My game plan is to use mostly blacked out parts on it. Probably the wheels, too, although some "titanium" colored ones have also caught my eye (Personally, I gagged at some gold anodized wheels!). 

Of course, this has little to do with performance and all comes down to personal preference! (But I've seen some... IMO... simply awful looking bikes... With tons of money poured into them!). 

Also consider serviceability. Some wheels use extremely expensive spokes, for example. Others use more or less serviceable bearings and freehubs, which might be important if you prefer to work on them yourself. And, if you got a wheel that some of your riding buddies are also using, they might have some of the hub service tools already, as well as knowledge what service the wheels normally require.

What size tire do plan to run? If 23C, then most wheels will do. If you plan a little wider for comfort, a slightly wider rim like Hed's C2 might make some sense. 

Have fun shopping!


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, you certainly have alot of choice!
for my 595 build i narrowed it down to fulcrum zeros/7850 cl or if i went campag, Eurus.
in the end i went for the 7850s and they have proved to be brilliant!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I have the Campagnolo Shamal Ultra 2-way fit. They are the 2009 in titanium finish. They ride awesome with the Hutchinson Fusion 2 tubeless tires. I think the Shamals are black for this year


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you'd be hard pressed to go past a nice set of Shamal's.

I have some gold ones on my '09 Origin and they're fantastic


----------

